# Considering tx abroad



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

everybody,

Im in need of some advice and i wondered if someone on here could help me? 

Today i got my first and hopefully last   with my first cycle of IVF  
Myself and my hubby are intrested in looking into having treatment abroad. Can anybody advise us on where and how to find info on this eg. costs, timescale?

Any info and help would be much appreciated.  

Love Lisa xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear Lisa

I am so sorry to hear about your bfn - big hugs to you - it is so difficult when we get that news ...

YOu will find lots of info on these pages if you are looking at ivf abroad -

Here is a thread that was posted quite recently that asked the same type of questions, hopefully this will help you with some information - and then once you have read through the general stuff, feel free to ask more questions.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50427.0.html

if you want to chat generally about the clinics abroad come and join us on the abroadies thread


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi just had my fourth failed IVF in scotland, got positive test then started bleeding 2 days later. now looking at Turkey 2 different clinics cant decide.they advised to get karyotype analysis and thrombophlia screen. has anyone actually had treatment in turkey.would love to hereif you have it just sounds to good to be true.
thanks


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

I started a new thread similar to this one a couple of days ago and I have been sent some really good info...including Turkish info
Here is the link to it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59914.0.html

It might save you a couple of days!
Mary K


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Buster

I have had tx in Turkey, though i doubt it would be where you are looking, i had a go in Antalya. Had straight IVF, got a BFN but couldn't fault the clinic. Total cost inc drugs was 2250 GBP, i believe they provide free shared accom for foreign patients (bit like student accom though!). Am at work at mo so forgive the brief reply but feel free to ask if you have any questions. Good luck!

Love
Grumps
xx


----------

